# Fender Amp Paint Colours Suggestions



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've decided to finish off a couple of cabs I built a while ago. Since tolexing is something I don't want to do at the moment, maybe could try tolexing one of them, I thought I'd give painting a try. I've seen some Fender amps come off the line painted, two Pro Jr's sold here some time ago really got my attention. Seafoam Green is something I was considering, any others? 

I'm looking for some suggestions on classic Fender colours. Also any tips to pass along would be great.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I've decided to finish off a couple of cabs I built a while ago. Since tolexing is something I don't want to do at the moment, maybe could try tolexing one of them, I thought I'd give painting a try. I've seen some Fender amps come off the line painted, two Pro Jr's sold here some time ago really got my attention. Seafoam Green is something I was considering, any others?
> 
> I'm looking for some suggestions on classic Fender colours. Also any tips to pass along would be great.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Depends on what grill cloth you have on them. Honestly? If it isn't tolexed, I'm a sucker for clear-coated cabs. There's just something sexy about seeing the grain!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I actually haven't bought grill cloth at all. I did buy Tweed and standard black Fender tolex and it's been sitting intimidating me ever since. One of the cabs is pine so a clear stain of some time might look good, two others are Baltic Birch and might not be so pleasing in clear. I guess I'll have to figure out what to use for grill cloth and I'm also going to need some handles to match.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2015)

Have the neighbourhood kids go at 'em with paintball guns. lol.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

That might be the easy and cheap way but I'm hoping for something less abstract. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Stain. The birch will have accented grains Id you do that. No pre sealant to avoid inconsistent absorption. It's just that thst causes the accentuation of the grain pattern increasing the contrast of the staining.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

here are all the vintage colors from fender painted on blocks of wood. This will give you an idea of what your amp may look like after painting. Obviously slightly different due to the wood used.

http://curtisnovak.com/restorations/FenderColors/


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I found the Novak blocks just the other day, exactly what I was looking for. I stopped by a paint shop to check out what they had to match to these as well. I'm excited to do something now, just one more home project for the wife and I'm moving on to the cabs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My bandmate just did a stain on his orange cab and it looks pretty damn good. Chocolate/ebony is a safe bet IMO.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I guess I should have posted this here instead of my paint gun thread. I narrowed it down to these few. 

Any ideas on what grill cloth(s) would go well with these? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

the red with a wheat grill would look good IMO. Standard black for the other two, maybe the salt and pepper for the grey a la some Marshall stuff.


----------

